# Prop Recommendations: Hell's Bay Professional/Yamaha F70



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Jack Foreman


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

PT SCD4R14. Curious what Avery advised?


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

PT SCD4 R15 you are in the same ballpark. I use my live well alot - 2 anglers 3 AGM batteries


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

If your goal is hole shot, Go foreman. You will not regret it. 

If it is top end speed then skip that option.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CKEAT said:


> If your goal is hole shot, Go foreman. You will not regret it.
> 
> If it is top end speed then skip that option.


You don’t lose much. If 3-4mph is a deal breaker you can ask him to make the prop different. It’s not a matter of speed or hole shot, a custom propsmith like him can tweak it to suit you. My holeshot is half a boat length and still runs 33-34 with two people and a full load. My buddy has an F70 on the same hull and his hole shot is terrible and he only hits 36 with a shelf PowerTech.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Not sure how the 15" versus the 14" would impact performance--hole shot, top end speed, etc. Would be curious to know more. Thanks.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Tech Support at PowerTech told me that I have some "room for improvement", that I may be experiencing some "prop slip". They suggested that by moving down in pitch might be more efficient...that a 15 pitch prop would enable me to hold the wide open speeds but also be able to get on plane quicker and have speed and RPM climb at the same rate. Any thoughts?


----------



## crl.wms (May 5, 2011)

SCD3 15 Power Tech without jack plate. SCD4 has stern lift and makes it slide in turns. I tried 8 different props and ended up back where I started.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Funny, I have a four blade and my skiff does not slide one bit in the turns.


----------

